# Hunting Whitetail with an AK-47 type rifle



## tblankenship

Anyone using an AK-47 type rifle? I recently got one and where I hunt I don't have a shot longer than 90 yards. If I understand the ballistics correctly, this should be fine.

Any advice?


----------



## youngdon

You certainly have enough energy to put deer sized game down. The challenge may be( I wouldn't really know as I don't ever look at 7.62x39 ammo) finding soft point ammo. FMJ bullets are not legal in many states. Have you had this gun to the range yet? Accuracy can sometimes be a problem with some of the AK's out there too.


----------



## youngdon

I see sportsmans guide has some so I would think a well stocked gun shop would also.


----------



## ebbs

tblankenship said:


> Anyone using an AK-47 type rifle? I recently got one and where I hunt I don't have a shot longer than 90 yards. If I understand the ballistics correctly, this should be fine.
> 
> Any advice?


I know some guys would crucify me for recommending steel cased ammo but out of an AK you can't go wrong. Sportsmans Warehouse has Tula Ammo in a 126 grain (I think) soft point tip for only $5.29 per box of 20. I get outstanding groups with open sights at 50+ yards out of mine. Would be fine for deer sized game a bit past 100 or even more if you're taking head shots.









As for magazine capacity, most states don't allow more than 5 round cap per mag so be sure to check regulations.


----------



## tblankenship

Thanks all. I do need to spend some more time with this rifle at the range, but so far it looks good with high quality ammo at 50 yards. I have seen 7.62x39 hunting ammo from Federal, Winchester, and Hornady, so I think I can find it with no problem.

This year I'm hunting with a .44 magnum lever action


----------



## Theblakester

FYI Tulammo's soft point and hollow point rounds do not actually preform like a soft point or hollow point. They don't actually expand. They sell them like that as a marketing trick. Feel free to look it up. The problems with AKs for deer hunting would be making sure that u have a 5 round magazine, and accuracy. Legitimate soft points should put a deer down easily in 7.62x39, but proper shot placement out of most AKs at 100 yards would be too risky for me to take an ethical shot at a deer. I will however be taking mine to go hog hunting tomorrow and will be set up at 100 yds. I don't need the meat, the hogs are over running this guys property and tearing it up, so I will basically be killing as many as possible. And yes y'all should be jealous cuz it's gonna be Fuuun.  they're coming into his feeder every morning and night in groups of 20-30


----------



## Jonbnks

I have a friend who uses an AK-47 and a SKS for hunting. He has used both Soft Point and Hollow Point steel case ammo. It's a perfect good round for taking down deer. I've been shooting Herters ammo and it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Theblakester

The round itself is definitely powerful enough to knock down whitetail. No doubt. But it's not the most accurate round. Ethical/clean kill shots are important when hunting. Keep that in mind. If the firearm u use shoots 2 MOA, then a 100 yard shot with that round will be fine, but if u can't hit the middle section of a paper plate at 100 yards with it, then I wouldn't suggest using it, especially if the game you are after is for meat.


----------

